# Need bat sounds



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Does anyone have a sound track of alot of flying bats?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well, this was all I could find on short notice...It has bats and an owl, and som ambiant noise. I will keep looking to see what I can find...I gotta have bats...now where did I put them...

http://www.4shared.com/file/57285951/937a573b/bats_squeek_owls_slight_wind.html


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey thats pretty good on short notice! I have checked you site several times and needed to find something for a spider room, like maybe bugs clicking around.... any ideas!?!?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Well how bout this for bugs crawling, sliming around? Turn up the volume on these...

http://www.4shared.com/file/6603350...va_movement_slimy_bugs_BLASTWAVEFX_10225.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/6603351...ugs_hisses_cockroaches_BLASTWAVEFX_10224.html

But where are those bat sounds....*continues looking*


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

I have "real" bat sounds from nature if you want them in a file on my computer.If anyone wants them shoot me your email. :devil:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

if you want, send them to me and ill put them up for all to grab!

[email protected]

Let me know here if you send it as I dont check that account much..


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the sound file. I may use this outside. Let me be more specific. What I am looking for is the sounds of bats that were disturbed from their slumber and flying away. I am doing a Haunted Mine walk through, and I wanted to play this in a dark spot that I have. Thanks again.


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> But where are those bat sounds....*continues looking*


Hey Melty,I've heard that bats can be conjured......... have ya checked in the chants folder...... :googly:
(Dark Lord........chants.........batty.........cheese wheel........at the window...... :voorhees: )


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

I read that and actually spit my soda out of my mouth....cheese wheel...omg..that was hilarious...ok back to the point...focus..bats.batty...bat...flying bats...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> I read that and actually spit my soda out of my mouth....cheese wheel...omg..that was hilarious...ok back to the point...focus..bats.batty...bat...flying bats...


 sorry bout that,couldn't help it......


----------

